# No longer a Clomid Chick......:( **UPDATED**



## Beathag (Jul 27, 2005)

Well I went to see a fertility consultant a couple of weeks ago. I have been on Clomid on/off since August last year. mostly 100mg but one cycle on 150mg (that over stimulated me and i got a cyst). When i went to see this consultant she told me i couldn't have any more Clomid as the risk of ovarian/cervix cancer increases with the more doses you take. She then told me the next step is ivf   and the only way i can get it free is by egg sharing (donating half my cycle of eggs to someone else). She then said "Goodbye and Good luck" and practically threw me out the door  . while i was still crying......

I went to see my GP the next day and burst into tears again in his room. He said he thought ivf was a very extreme step for me to be advised on (my only problem is i don't ovulate). He told me to come back and see him in a couple of weeks once he'd got the letter from the hospital stating all my fertility issues.

I asked him about agnus castus ~ he knows nothing of it as it's a herbal medicine but said he could see no harm in my trying it.....

To top things off even nicer AF reared her ugly head 5 days early this cycle (been 43 days for the past year) so i started AC on day 2 and shall continue it for the foreseeable future.

Today my husband and i learnt that his dad has been in hospital since Thursday with chest pains so they are running tests on him. We were on holiday this week so his step mum didn't inform us till today when we got home. things couldn't get much worse at the moment!

I shall go and see my Doctor a week on Tuesday and see if he can suggest anything to help us concieve as ivf scares the heebeegeebees out of us and so does egg sharing if we had to consider it.......


----------



## ceeje1977 (May 16, 2006)

keep your chin up, beathag. hopefully tomorrow will be a new day with no mistakes in it.
ceeje1977


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Beethag,



It sounds like your consultant was on sensitivity bypass that day. Sometimes I think it's just too difficult for them to cope with the human side of what they are telling us.

It sounds like your GP, even if he/she didn't know about agnus caxtus, is at least on your side though in this sorry business, which is a big bonus.

Him/her saying that IVF sounds too drastic for someone who just needs help ovulating sounds promising. I'm sure someone on these boards will know if there are other options for helping Ovulation, so maybe you could go back to your GP armed with that information.

You are entitled to a second opionion, so maybe you could ask the GP to refer you to another consultant (somewhere totally different) to ask what other options there are to kick start ovulation without causing other problems.

I know the thought of IVF must be very scarey - I have felt like that too and used to burst into tears when there was anything about IVF on the TV (my dh thought I was  ) but it is possible that in time you might become reconciled to it.

It's always such a terrible shock, and then we have to come to terms again with the idea that we are not going to have a baby in the way we envisaged (first 'naturally', then with Clomid, then more intensive measures). 

It took me ages to grieve for the fact that I wasn't going to have a baby without help and for a long time the idea of IVF horrified me, but I have come to terms with it now and am now actually excited about getting started (I must be  ).

I really do empathise with you about egg sharing though. I find that really scarey too and don't know whether I could bring myself to do it.

I hope no one on this site feels I'm being mean or selfish by saying that.

I have to say though that getting involved in the FF website has changed my feelings on that a bit and I don't find it quite so terrifying - the thought of potentially giving your potential child to total strangers (which is the way I see it) doesn't seem so bad now because I see how everyone on this site so longs for children and would truly love and care for a child.

Hope you are okay Beethag, you must be pretty tough if you can survive a year on and off Clomid. I am struggling on cycle 2 and nearly went nuts last month (a month off) because stopping messed evertyhing up.

Please let us know how you get on next week.

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Beathag 
sorry to hear what a rough time you are having.  I'm afraid I had the same conversation at my last hospital visit, basically if clomid doesnt work in th next 6 months then there is nothing but IVF for you. Great eh!

hope your GP can sort something out for you to try  xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Beathag....   hun. Sorry you've had a rough time. I hope you manage to get sorted. I'm sure your GP will be more helpful.

xx


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

beathag- ive been treated unfairly too hun .. i had 2 cycles of clomid in 2003-2004 and 2 cycles of iui then was told ivf route is next . i could eggshare which is free apart from drugs .. so i saw the consultant for eggshare ivf but was told i have pco then , so was told i may not beable to do it cause eggs of pco / pcos are normally imature .. well i did do it in the end but was told only icsi, because robs got a low sperm count and a more fert rate is possible.. that was a few months ago and it failed and was told to have metformin next tx so my eggs are more mature [ dont know why they did not give it me in the first place ] im told i cant eggshare again and have to have icsi -no nhs funding .. ive been a mess . all these yrs have been wasted .. well i went to the docs today to sort this out as ive been just left in la la land .. i said i deserve more cycles of clomid and i did research about pco and metformin helps you respond to clomid .. he has prescribed metformin, he agrees with me and is writing a letter to my gy , he cant give me cloimid so is going to see if i can have it un monitored so he can prescribe it . well i feel better going to gp .. at least i know im trying something as most women with pco/pcos do get preg on just these drugs ivf is not the only answer.. 
thought i share this with you .

take care luv kitty xx


----------



## Beathag (Jul 27, 2005)

just moving post up board.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Kitty...thats sounds terribly unfair hun. I'm glad you went back to your GP and spoke to him. I hope you can have some more Clomid, you are usually allowed up to 12 cycles of it, so technically you still have 10 to go. The Metformin will help with ovulation and egg quality, and if you have any weight to lsoe it will help with that too.

Good luck, and keep us posted.
xxx


----------



## Beathag (Jul 27, 2005)

My Father In Law had an xray yesterday and they decided to operate on him then and there. He had a balloon inserted in his artery to widen it. Operation went well and he may be coming home tonight. His Wife can't wait to have him home!! Just thought I'd let you all know!


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Beatbag,

It's the same for me too, I had 5 months of clomid (on left in the cupboard as i worry too much about taking it!)  I have been told my only next step is IVF too and my only problem is i only ovulate sporadically    I was also told i only have a 15-20% chance of a success with IVF, so really thats it for me. I would like to try something herbal to help but my body doesnt tolerate drugs, herbs or vitamins at all     so afraid to take anything.  The other thing with IVF is you have to take powerful drugs and i worry about them as my Aunt died of ovarian cancer after having fert treatment!! GULP!

So, im TTC au naturelle again now - but it could be a long long time with my random ovulation and one tube  

Best of luck to you and stick around.

Best wishes to your father - law too, hope hes ok.  TC.  Jo xx       

PS. I asked about IUI as its cheaper and they said cos i only have one tube, they wouldnt even consider it


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi Beathag

Just read your post, sorry to hear you have had a bad time of it recently.

This is what I would do.  Contact your PCT to find out whether the following are available:

1) Gonadotrophin injections without articifical intervention ( you just get jiggy at home  )
2) Injections + IUI
3) IVF

The reason I say this is that when I was under the care of my local hospital I was basically told same as you.  I insisted on being seen by an infertility specialist, and after further tests, she referred me to the consultant that deals with IUI/IVF.  It was only when I saw him that I learned that IVF is the absolute last step and the NHS will never go straight to IVF if injections and/or IUI will do the trick due to the staggering difference in cost.

Dont let this drop hun, find out about the infertility policy in place in your PCT then go back to your consultant and ask for an onward referral.  Of course, there is bound to be criteria in place and it may be that you do not fit some of the criteria so try and find out ALL of the criteria for each of the courses of treatment so that you know whether or not you fit them.

Take care hun.  Im not on the board much these days but PM me anytime if you want to chat 

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Beathag just wanted to give you a  sweetie


----------

